# Got Amiibo Cards? Why or Why Not?



## MopyDream44 (Nov 1, 2016)

As an avid Amiibo card collector, I'm curious to know why people do or don't buy and collect them. As for me, I purchased Happy Home Designer back when it was first released, but I'll admit, I did not collect Amiibo cards simply for HHD. I started collecting Amiibo cards with the hope that a future release of Animal Crossing would utilize them in some way. My main hope was that I would be able to get my dreamies to move into my future town without having to cycle to find them. I have enjoyed cycling in the past, so I was also excited about how these cards could be used for adoption services to help others get the villagers of their dreams. Needless to say, my hopes and dreams are about to be realized with the update happening tomorrow, but I never expected it to happen for New Leaf specifically. I am very excited to discover all the ways I can use the upcoming amiibo card update both in my town and to help others, and I can't help but feel that my efforts to complete the collection has finally paid off. I do plan on completing the newest series, only now I know for sure that they can be used in the way I had originally hoped. Ultimately, I do hope that these cards will continue to be used in future releases, but I don't regret collecting one single card. So how about you? Why do you collect Amiibo cards, or why do you spurn their existence?


----------



## Milleram (Nov 1, 2016)

I did buy a few Amiibo cards. I hardly ever used them when I played HHD, but I figured as an Animal Crossing fan, I should at least buy a few. I bought just one package from each series, that way I wouldn't run the risk of getting any doubles. I didn't go out of my way to acquire any more, the only exception being when I bought the Apollo card from an anime convention because he is my favourite villager.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep, mainly so I could get Frita. Now that I have her I don't buy them


----------



## Holly... (Nov 2, 2016)

I have never seen any Amiibo cards in the shops before, but I live in a super small city (town?) so we usually get things a few years after the rest of the world. I buy most of my stuff online lol 

Even if I could buy them, I wouldn't. I don't have HHD and don't really see the point.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 2, 2016)

I bought a pack alongside HHD on release day, and I got a bunch of free ones from people who on trading sections who were just giving them away. I never really used them in HHD and probably won't in ACNL because I don't wanna restart and nor do I wanna buy a 2nd town, so rip. They're nice to look at though haha


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep! I don't have all of them AT ALL. But that's mainly because I don't have money to buy the cards lol. I'm planning on collecting all of them though. I love collecting c:


----------



## Nena (Nov 3, 2016)

I  bought them for achhd game then used them in powgi word puzzle game and now in acnl game


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 3, 2016)

I occasionally buy them for fun, just kind of as collector cards, although now with the amiibo compatibility in ACNL, I am considering trying to hunt a few specific cards.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Nov 3, 2016)

I was wondering if the update would ultimately encourage more people to buy them. It seems like the main factors for not buying are availability and cost. I completely understand that. I do enjoy collecting things, and these seemed inexpensive enough to pursue, but the cost does go up really quickly. It was also hard to find them at first because of the Amiibo craze. I know there is a group of people that were going around to buy out all the supply when each Series was released. That said, the craze has died down, so most stores around here have a nice stock of the previous series. They aren't moving as well because I assume the collectors are all finished.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

I got some when I got my 3DS (it was a _Happy Home Designer_ design with simplistic furniture on it) and I think I also got some when I got my copy of _amiibo Festival_, but I haven't actually bought any of them alone. I don't intend to. I feel like it's a waste of money, because I tend to just look at them rather than use them.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

I just have the Harriet one I got with HHD,,, And I'm not really collecting because I'd need my lil bros New 3ds to actually use em, and Hes pretty possessive of it...


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't currently have any amiibo cards because Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival didn't appeal to me and up until now I had no use for them. I'm thinking about trying to acquire some now though, because I really want Sprocket to live in one of my towns and there are some new items that I think would look nice in my mayors' homes.


----------



## Cheybunny (Nov 4, 2016)

I actually bought cards yesterday 'cause I for some reason thought the animals would be in the VR.... nope.. so.. wasted 4 dollars and 19 cents.. uh. and I got characters that I don't really feel a bond with, like hamlet and soleil, I think that's her name?? and there's a derpy lookin hippo and a white goat.. and then I got Timmy as my special. The last one I got was a bird of some sort, but I don't like the bird species unless it's the ostrich ones.  I can get their pictures, though, from Wysp. I think. I got Timmy's, anyway.


----------



## sineadparade (Nov 5, 2016)

I haven't bought any because I'd rather spend the money on other things (like food).


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

^As someone who's pretty poor, the decision is too real. I'd rather eat but seriously, I've been eyeing an NFC Reader since the update came out. 

I plan on collecting the cards after I get an NFC Reader! I'll probably ask for one for Christmas, and a couple packs of cards.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 5, 2016)

I have all of series 2 and 3, missing a few from 1 and still haven't gotten 4 but I do plan to. I just like collecting stuff and I really enjoyed HHD, so it's nice now to be able to use them in ACNL


----------



## Capeet (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't have any because they cost so much and are hard to come by. The only cards I've found are online and the variation between prices in different stores is ridiculous. Some places sell packs for over half as much as others do. But even the lowest price combined with shipping is just too high for me for a pack or two of 3 cards. I don't know a single physical store that sells them, either. If I did manage to run into one I would probably buy unless the price is just way high. I already feel tempted to buy a pack or two somewhere but the combination of high prices and bad availability has kept me from doing it. I kind of hope that they will become at least a bit more widely sold with this update.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

I bought a few but had to stop myself, it adds up really fast  It funny watching ebay sales though...I bought a Wolfgang card from this guy for like 9$ and I saw him repost it a few hours later ( lots of copies i guess ) for 11....then 12....then 14$!! People be scalping~ these are literally 1$ cards


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't have any yet. I just got back into New Leaf after a hiatus and I have an old 3DS, so I'd have to buy a NFC reader to be able to use any amiibos. To be honest, I'm not too interested in buying amiibo cards because they are a little expensive for what they are: cards. I'll probably pick up a few packs to play with and an NFC reader, but I'm not too crazy about them.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep! I have all of series 1 and 2. I'm currently working on finishing 3 and 4. (My dad passed away around the time 3 and 4 came out) 

Originally I got them for HHD but I just think they're neat. I'm glad I have them because now I can use them for ACNL. It's fun to be able to buy something AC in a store. Often I see cool AC stuff available overseas but not in the US. That's part of what got me collecting.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 7, 2016)

I almost have all of series one. I love how the cards look and used them often in HHD!


----------

